# Pfizer Genotropin Quick Pens from Turkey.



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Gents,

I have being offered Genotropin Quick Pens 36iu by my source, they are from Turkey.

It just seems to be a sudden flood of Geno Pens around suddenly, could this just be because of a sudden demand and its cheap to source from Turkey?

I have heard that , they may be fake and have researched ( google ) but I cannot find a definte yes or no answer.

Has anyone here used the Geno pens from Turkey that could help me?

Any input of any kind would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Raylike


----------



## Noob21 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have been using these for about 6 weeks and recently had a blood test,


----------



## Noob21 (Mar 21, 2015)

Here are the results 2 and a half hours after injecting 3mg/9IU


----------



## avav1305 (Mar 20, 2012)

does this mean good or bad?



Noob21 said:


> View attachment 171230
> 
> 
> Here are the results 2 and a half hours after injecting 3mg/9IU


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah thats about twice normal levels pal, can i ask what your paying for the pens? seen alot of difference in prices lately,

the jury is out on why they flood market, back door of factory, mabey fake but faked with generic gh so they can charge top whack prices, robbery (alot more common then you think, meds theft arent reported over here but you know when they happen..........at end of day nobody knows except the men who sat there top the ladder distributing the bulk all we can do is guess but if they are proven legit then at end of day who gives a **** where they magically appearing from once they legit ya know what i mean, when legit hgh is around and you got top go through a third party i.e source then stock up because it could all turn **** again following month then you ****ed


----------



## Noob21 (Mar 21, 2015)

I took an empty box to Turkey and got the barcode scanned in a pharmacy, it shows the date and pharmacy where it's dispatched, so seems genuine


----------



## Noob21 (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't think you're allowed to say how much


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Noob21 said:


> Don't think you're allowed to say how much


can you pm me the price then pal if ya dont mind?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

any sourcing / asking about prices on the forum is against the rules and can result in a ban. I would remove your comment


----------

